# Lagavulin single malt



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Thanks to adsantos13 I got a line on Lagavulin 16 year old single malt scotch for only $49.99 a bottle. So four of us chipped in and bought a case of imho is the best single malt there is. If you have ever had it you know what I mean. It's smooth and has a strong peat and smoke flavor. It is my favorite of all the Islay scotch and that's saying a lot. Thanks again adsantos13!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice split there.

I have a bottle myself. RJT and a few of us did a split.

That is one great price you guys paid there.....:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

oh many super split:al


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Nice split there.
> 
> I have a bottle myself. RJT and a few of us did a split.
> 
> That is one great price you guys paid there.....:tu


:tpd: Great stuff!!!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

It is great stuff I do agree one of my personal faves is dalwhinnie 15 oh man it has a nice honey taste to it and a smokey flavor too


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

No prob. Texasbadbob...always happy to help a fellow Scotch drinker :al

I love me some Lagavulin and believe me when I saw that price in the store I did a quadruple take and almost got whiplash.

If anyone else wants to order some, they are still selling it at $49.99. It can be found at Astor Wine and Spirits

Oh, damn, just noticed they are selling Highland Park 12 for 36.99! Looks like Ill be heading down there tomorrow...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> No prob. Texasbadbob...always happy to help a fellow Scotch drinker :al
> 
> I love me some Lagavulin and believe me when I saw that price in the store I did a quadruple take and almost got whiplash.
> 
> ...


Yep same company we did a group buy through a few months ago. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Yup. This is great stuff. Among my favorite single malts. Great find!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

great price for a great single malt! we just finished ours, time to stock up.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep, stay in contact with Andre if you want the scoop on spirits. The man know s his stuff. I love Lagavulin, just plain tasty as hell.


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

One of my favorites. I found a liquor store near me that sells it for $45.99 so I bought two bottles.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Fenwick said:


> One of my favorites. I found a liquor store near me that sells it for $45.99 so I bought two bottles.


That is a great price. Generally it goes for closer to $80.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Adsantos.. thanks for sharing the info on a great Scotch. ! 

anyone have good cigar pairing recommendations for such a smoky scotch?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I actually prefer something substantial that will stand-up to a smoky/peaty single malt. The Punch SS2 comes to mind. I've had these two together and find that the tannic, slightly woody-sweet strength of the Punch SS2 holds-up well against the Lagavulin. JMHO, though.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Yep. Lagavulin is a very good single malt from the Islay region and it goes great with CAO MX2's. 

I still prefer single malts from the Speyside region though...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes, a beautiful scotch. Love the peaty taste. Dalwhinnie is also a fav.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

khubli said:


> Adsantos.. thanks for sharing the info on a great Scotch. !
> 
> anyone have good cigar pairing recommendations for such a smoky scotch?


No problem...

IMHO, you'll want to pair most Islay or the very peaty scotches with a full body, full strength cigar. These types of scotches could very easily overpower a more mild smoke.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

How do you pronounce Lagavulin. I don't want to look like an idiot, like asking for an Opus Ten.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

La (as in "do re me "la") Ga (as in baby talk "ga ga") Voo (rhymes with "boo") Lin (sounds like the woman's name "lyn"). At least this is how I've heard it pronounced by several single malt lovers...

la ga VOO Lin


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> La (as in "do re me "la") Ga (as in baby talk "ga ga") Voo (rhymes with "boo") Lin (sounds like the woman's name "lyn"). At least this is how I've heard it pronounced by several single malt lovers...
> 
> la ga VOO Lin


You got it...

http://www.dcs.ed.ac.uk/home/jhb/whisky/sounds/lagavuli.wav

Here are the rest!
http://www.dcs.ed.ac.uk/home/jhb/whisky/pronounc.html


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Lagavulin is pretty much the only single malt I drink now. I agree, I had it with the Mx2 a couple of times, perfect match.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Giovanni said:


> Lagavulin is pretty much the only single malt I drink now. I agree, I had it with the Mx2 a couple of times, perfect match.


Just curious, have you tried any of the other sherried + peaty singles?

If you'd like to try some stuff with a similar profile, try to track down some Talisker Distillers Edition and Ardbeg Uigeadail.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Just curious, have you tried any of the other sherried + peaty singles?
> 
> If you'd like to try some stuff with a similar profile, try to track down some Talisker Distillers Edition and Ardbeg Uigeadail.


I have tried the Talisker and like it. I have not tried the Ardbeg Uigeadail, I will hit the local and give a try. Thanks.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Giovanni said:


> I have tried the Talisker and like it. I have not tried the Ardbeg Uigeadail, I will hit the local and give a try. Thanks.


If you like the standard Talisker, the Dist. Ed. basically takes that and adds a layer of Sherry sweetness over it. The peat and the sweet don't quite meld as well as they do in Lagavulin, but it has this grimier, earthy quality that is also quite nice in its own right.

Another thing, the Ardbeg Uigeadail is cask strength, around 50-something percent ABV, so you are essentially getting more for your money :al


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Talisker 10yo is one of my personal favorites. Although, the few times I've paired it with a cigar I've been disappointed.

Here's a good store with some of the lowest prices I've seen. The downside is that ground shipping is only available in California. http://www.hitimewine.net/index.asp


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone.. now I won't look like as much of an idiot ordering.


----------

